
Data Mining Reveals the Extent of China's Ghost Cities - jimsojim
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/543121/data-mining-reveals-the-extent-of-chinas-ghost-cities/
======
RockyMcNuts
original Chinese site seems to be at
[http://bdl.baidu.com/ghostcity/](http://bdl.baidu.com/ghostcity/) (bad link
in article)

